# Hi I'm back



## kimmie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I've not posted for ages, I guess just tried to bury my head in the sand, I did'nt feel like I desevered to post when I could'nt start IVF until I lost weight anyway I've now decided to do a 'fern' and am booked in for a gastric band in a few months mostly so I can lose teh weight to start our dream.  I understand it is a big step and feel a failure for not being able to lose the weight myself on top of everything else.

It woudl be great to hear from anyone and start getting the great advice and support again and hopefully I'll be able to give some back.

Love Kimmie x


----------



## Lucy+Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Kimmie

I just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with you weight loss program  

Lucy x


----------

